
Facebook employees so paranoid they’re using burner phones to talk to each other - 3eto
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/12/facebook-employees-unhappy-at-company-amid-scandal.html
======
moocowtruck
why not just use facebook, your privacy is safe

